# iPhone 2g battery problem



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

Bttery has so little talk-time and i,ve to recharge it after each 10-11 hours and sometimes hourly... I,ve done every trixk to increase the battery time like less brightness, edge and wifi off, equalizer off and much more... Replacing battery is my last option left...? Ba k side alzo gts hot sometimes...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

2g phone was one of the first ones so unless you already replaced the battery - its time. The lifecycle of the battery is about 400 charges, 

16 Tips To Maximize Your iPhone Battery Life
The truth about iPhone battery lifespan | Phones | Mac Word | Macworld


----------



## bubble07 (Jun 15, 2011)

Considering the phone is approaching the 4 year mark, I would suggest you replace the battery as they tend to wear off from their original performances over the years.


----------



## maisam (Sep 11, 2009)

bubble07 said:


> Considering the phone is approaching the 4 year mark, I would suggest you replace the battery as they tend to wear off from their original performances over the years.


Should I replace the battery myself or searxh the market bazaar for an expert...?


----------



## bubble07 (Jun 15, 2011)

maisam said:


> Should I replace the battery myself or searxh the market bazaar for an expert...?


I would definitely be looking for someone who has this area of expertise. The iPhone's battery, most notably the 2G, can be very difficult to replace. Considering this is also the model that requires the battery to be attached via soldering, I highly suggest someone else does it to avoid further issues.

Just a little anecdote, my friend had a similar issue with his iPhone 2G and decided to replace the battery himself. He got to the stage where the battery required soldering and accidentally short-circuited the mainboard with his solder. He ended up throwing the whole thing out...


----------

